# Poljot Blue Angels Chrono



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im guessing that this is a 'false' slide rule with non rotatable bezel??

Anyone know for sure??


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Im guessing that this is a 'false' slide rule with non rotatable bezel??
> 
> Anyone know for sure??


On this model the beezel is *not* rotatable









AFAIK Breitling has the patent for sliderule beezels...

Phil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Phil, as I thought, I still like it though









However, I doubt that Breitbling coud patent a slide rule bezel









That must be 'public domain'


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That's nice Jase, I really like that. How much is that going for? Like the new avatar mate, Egyptian sunset perchance?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep Egyptian sunset it is









Seems like so long ago but it was just a few months









This is the watch that Im slowly trying to buy ( see my ebay rant) It is a bargin if I ever get it in my hand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are very nice looking, I fancied one some time back but I must admit the non-working slide rule bezel put me off









Cool sunset Jase


----------

